# Help me optimize my Phenom 9850



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, just brought this cpu back over from F@H. What kind of avg points should I expect @ 3.0ghz running WCG? I need some feedback to identify a possible issue this rig/cpu may be having.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2009)

What motherboard do you have paired up with it. It makes a difference cause I couldn't get that CPU past 2.8 with my M3A32 but then when I got my M3A79-T it made it to 3.1. Now that I got it back from RMA it won't go past 2.7. Point is what MB?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> What motherboard do you have paired up with it. It makes a difference cause I couldn't get that CPU past 2.8 with my M3A32 but then when I got my M3A79-T it made it to 3.1. Now that I got it back from RMA it won't go past 2.7. Point is what MB?


Running it in a MSI K9A2 with 4x 8800GTS 512 folding at the same time. She is rock solid at 3.0ghz, so the clock is not an issue. Affinity's are spread among all 4 cores for all major applications.


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 28, 2009)

Buck,

I have a Phenom 9950 @2.66 GHz stock crunching 24/7 and makin abt 9500 avg WCG points.

Have u done the CC Config file mod that we have described in the WCG forums? It will help u stabilize ur output!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

here you go buck, you shall find your answer here 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1381270

A 940 will do about 2k a day @ 3.0 Ghz BOINC points. 


This thread also reminds me of the good ol' days


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here you go buck, you shall find your answer here
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1381270
> 
> ...


lol thats the one that went *sizZle* CP? :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol thats the one that went *sizZle* CP? :shadedshu



Yessir


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yessir


My bad D 
But he should be able to get at least 3.2GHz outta it for folding and such.
It will bring up the scores noticeably higher.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Buck,
> 
> I have a Phenom 9950 @2.66 GHz stock crunching 24/7 and makin abt 9500 avg WCG points.
> 
> Have u done the CC Config file mod that we have described in the WCG forums? It will help u stabilize ur output!!



10-4, will mod the cc config file on all rigs.



Chicken Patty said:


> here you go buck, you shall find your answer here
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1381270
> 
> ...



thanks CP, it gives me an idea of what to look for.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> My bad D
> But he should be able to get at least 3.2GHz outta it for folding and such.
> It will bring up the scores noticeably higher.



It sure will, WCG loves CPU speed 



BUCK NASTY said:


> 10-4, will mod the cc config file on all rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks CP, it gives me an idea of what to look for.



No problem bro, figured it'll give you a pretty good idea


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It sure will, WCG loves CPU speed
> 
> 
> 
> No problem bro, figured it'll give you a pretty good idea


I noticed a HUGE improvement from 3.0 to 3.2GHz..... Buck try and bump the cpu up 200+MHz!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I noticed a HUGE improvement from 3.0 to 3.2GHz..... Buck try and bump the cpu up 200+MHz!



yeah, 200mhz will def. bring points up


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, 200mhz will def. bring points up



Thanks for the help guy's. Seems to be putting out 9.5-10K after modding the cc config file. I have an x2 7750 that I might be able to unlock 2 extra cores on. I will try that this weekend. Hoping to have 18 cores running if all goes well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks for the help guy's. Seems to be putting out 9.5-10K after modding the cc config file. I have an x2 7750 that I might be able to unlock 2 extra cores on. I will try that this weekend. Hoping to have 18 cores running if all goes well.



impressive efforts my man, good job


----------

